# What was the first picture you ever saw of your chi baby?



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought it would be fun for everyone to share the first picture you ever saw of your chi/chi's that made you say he or she's the one.
These are the pics of my babies.
Lola








Lily








Lila








Maxx


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

this was it... i clicked on the breeders available puppies...and there he was all by himself...and i said omg i love this boy he needs to be mine and im so eternally grateful that he is mine


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

This was the first time I ever saw my little baby Lily! I too am eternally grateful to share my life with this little bundle of complete love and joy!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your baby pics!! They are both so very cute. I can see why you fell in love with your chi babies.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is Rocky 7 weeks old!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness how adorable are these pictures?! No WONDER we are Chi mad - I don't understand why not everyone in the world loves Chis!

I never seen a pic of my babies before I met them, I met them first but I do have the first pics I ever took...

Jack (Toby also)









and Ollie








and Ollie


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

Sorry these pics are so small. They're off the breeders past pups page

Toby










Daisy










Here's my Mom's 3
Tiffy










Tucker










and Mac aka Macaroni (r.i.p)


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tiffy is a doll! Gorgeous pics - all of them x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's Brody and his brothers at 11 weeks. I just melt when I see this first little picture.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres the first pics of my babies 
they were sent to my phone by the breeders and i fell in love 
i loved that zac was the wee oddball lol



















heres a pic honey from her breeder shirley davies


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gorgeous piccies 

this is the first one i saw of T


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Here's Brody and his brothers at 11 weeks. I just melt when I see this first little picture.


Wow! Brody looks nothing like his brothers. I wouldn't have even pegged them from the same litter. He looks so cute with his little ear flopped over. Such a handsome young man.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I like this thread....

all pics from the breeders.....


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Aww, such great pictures everyone. I'm going to see if I have the ones from Harley's breeder.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

unchienne said:


> Wow! Brody looks nothing like his brothers. I wouldn't have even pegged them from the same litter. He looks so cute with his little ear flopped over. Such a handsome young man.


I know!! I saw that picture and thought he was soooo cute! His brothers were bigger, but when we went to see them, he was definitely keeping up with them! they were running all over. The whole litter was very socialized and if you sat on the floor, you had a lapful of puppies. It was fun. But when I saw him in that picture, I was like "there's my boy!!"


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My girls' stories are the same, but a tad interesting. Britney was purchased by my brother Joe. He bought her for the person he was in a relationship with at the time. Her name was Cocoa for about two days, then he renamed her after Britney Spears. she became MY dog when she was about 6 months old, after my male chi had passed away. Here are the first few pics I myself took of her...


























And I remember when I first met her, she didn't want to give me a kiss, LOL. She just turned her little head (hence my username) away. 


This is THE first pic I have of Butter. We were having a yard sale, happened to be chatting about our chis and a lady joined in on the convo saying that her chi had just had puppies. She offered to take them over and about an hour later, she showed up with this adorable baby bassinet-like thing with all the puppies in it. Butter and all her siblings had all the same similar coats. I liked one of the other ones, but my brother picked her out instead. She was actually supposed to be for the lady's son's girlfriend but she said he could have her anyways. I'm assuming the girlfriend was going to get her for free and well, money talks. 










*And this is the first time Britney got to get a good sniff at her*


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

momof4chi's said:


> Thanks for sharing your baby pics!! They are both so very cute. I can see why you fell in love with your chi babies.


It's a great thread - thanks for starting it!! Your little Lola reminds me of Lily. Post some more pictures of her please!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is what was posted on the internet when 
I 1st saw Jasper:


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> Oh my goodness how adorable are these pictures?! No WONDER we are Chi mad - I don't understand why not everyone in the world loves Chis!



Ain't that the truth!! We have such precious little ones!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Here's Brody and his brothers at 11 weeks. I just melt when I see this first little picture.



Lol! Brody looks the same. He still has his cute puppy look. Give him a hug for me

Everyone's babies are so precious!! Aren't chihuahua's just WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i have refallen in love with everyones babies


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> It's a great thread - thanks for starting it!! Your little Lola reminds me of Lily. Post some more pictures of her please!!


I thought the same thing when I saw Lily's baby pic! Sure I will post more pics of Lola. I have all her baby pics on Shutterfly, so I will have to figure out how to transfer them to photobucket. I wonder if I can do that? I might have a few more on my computer.
Post more pics of Lily!!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

These are the first pics i ever saw of my two. The breeder sent me so many and these two stood out the most and they stood out even more in person!! Just gorgeous 
Cream and chocolate hehe mmmmm


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

How cute! They are so sweet.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going to have to dig through my old Photobucket account to find ones of the girls, but here is Tucker man:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay, here's Rylie... I was in contact with the breeder before I saw her, so here is the first picture I have of her uploaded in my account... it's from her first day home:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I have puppy pictures of her from newborn to 10 weeks, but I saw her before I saw those


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Annnnd Chloe:


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

OMGosh all the babies are so cute. I love puppy pictures.... 

I had been watching for Chopper's litter to be born...this was my first look at him

















Ryleigh...









I have pictures of both mine from day one


----------



## Little K (May 7, 2009)

Your pictures are soooo sweet!!!!!!!!! This was the picture that did it for me-Oliver at 11 weeks and utterly adorable, I fell in love and drove off that day to bring him home.He has only been with us for one week and I already can't imagine life without him!!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> OMGosh all the babies are so cute. I love puppy pictures....
> 
> I had been watching for Chopper's litter to be born...this was my first look at him
> 
> ...


They are sooo little ! What great newborn pictures.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

this is such a great thread.

here are the first pictures i ever saw of chloe


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Chloe is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a little jealous. lol We adopted Jaelyn from the rescue when she was three years old so we don't have any puppy photos of her, but here are the first two pictures I saw of her before she arrived as a foster. They did NOT do her justice.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

all iv done is "aaaahhh" at the computer for the past 15 mins lol I LOVE this thread!!!

I didnt see my babies til i picked them up! but these were some really early ones I found...


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Jaelyn has a gorgeous face!! I can see why you fell in love with her.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> OMGosh all the babies are so cute. I love puppy pictures....
> 
> I had been watching for Chopper's litter to be born...this was my first look at him
> 
> ...


OMG Traci!! They are so adorable!! I can't believe you hae these little newborn pics! I'm so excited to meet you and these little babies!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, Boss was brought home to me as a surprise so I don't have pictures from a breeder of him. 
*This is one of my favorite ones. I took it the day Dave (my bf) brought him home to me. You can see how small he is next to Lina...who is small herself *









*(I hope Bella&Lina's Mom doesn't mind me posting this) This is the very first picture I saw of Lina on puppyfind.com. I absolutely fell in love with her that very second. I remember saving the page and showing Dave when he got home from work, I'd already e-mailed her owners and asked all kinds of questions about her lol. Dave of course fell in love the second he saw her too. He said she looked like a model puppy lol*


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

Every picture I see it makes me want another lil puppy! They are all soo cute. All of my first pictures of Zoe are on my phone & I don't know how to get them off of there. I will look & see if I have breeder pics.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I've already shared Tilly's first day pics a half dozen times on this board, but I love looking at it, so here goes again:










This was taken on my phone the second time I visited the breeder and the first day I decided she was the one for me. Jody didn't have that litter posted online yet, so I met Tilly in personal first. I just love her oversized apple head in this pic. And that nose...adorable little nose. I wish I could video her face and the way her little eyes just dreamily half close whenever I give her kisses along side her cheek. Oooooh....total cuteness! I miss my baby. Can't wait till the summer when she can come home for good.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG this entire thread makes me want another 
chi puppy so bad. All the pictures just make
me all warm and mushy inside :crybaby:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Kristin said:


> Well, Boss was brought home to me as a surprise so I don't have pictures from a breeder of him.
> *This is one of my favorite ones. I took it the day Dave (my bf) brought him home to me. You can see how small he is next to Lina...who is small herself *
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Kristin,

Boss was so tiny and adorable! I love the photo of Boss and Lina together - what a size difference. 

I don't mind you sharing your first photo of puppy Lina. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..................There is our little Lina - so beautiful and what a little supermodel. No wonder you fell in love with her at first sight. She is easy to love. :love3:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oops! Double post.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

First look at Emma was this one and then came the one of her in a cup and I got pix every week so I have a few folders full of my baby girl growing up


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Everyone's babies are just so adorable. I truly wish we had some sort of chi gathering where we could all meet and just "ooh" and "ahh" over everyone's chis.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

unchienne said:


> Everyone's babies are just so adorable. I truly wish we had some sort of chi gathering where we could all meet and just "ooh" and "ahh" over everyone's chis.


Would LOVE that!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

unchienne said:


> Everyone's babies are just so adorable. I truly wish we had some sort of chi gathering where we could all meet and just "ooh" and "ahh" over everyone's chis.


I keep sayin 'Chi Island' off the Florida keys . . .


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's my little man as a baby... I just fell for him the minute I clicked. I kept looking, but every five or so pups I saw, I kept going back to him. When I showed my family his pic they all went crazy! Then I knew he was the one for me!


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*Baby pics of my Chi*

I found Mirdle on terrificpets.com. My breeder lives in North NJ.
I fell in love because she has the markings of a cow. I went nuts. I emailed the breeder right away and then called.
After we visited her we fell in love. She took to me right away. 
She really is a bundle of love.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Here is the pic of my baby girl that made me fall in love


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

~Belladonna~ said:


> Here is the pic of my baby girl that made me fall in love


I love her black mask!! She is adorable.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mateo at 7 weeks or so. Took about 3 seconds to pick up the phone, and 6 seconds to dial the breeder - then he was mine 









Lola was unexpected. I saw her in person. She looked just like she does in the photos already posted.

Stella and Joie were adults when I got them. They looked like they do in the photo's I've already posted ( although not as happy and content  )


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Mateo is beautiful! I love merle markings! His are very nice .


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I love her black mask!! She is adorable.


Thank you 

I only have this photo and two others (which I took) where her little tongue is actually in her mouth lol. Otherwise it's sticking out  I think her previous owners wanted to hide the fact that she sticks her tongue out all the time but I love it as it makes her look even cuter than she already is  All I know is they must have had a real hard job of getting that pic because it's only on occasions when she puts her tongue in, bless her :love8:


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

The first pic of Bella, which made me fall in love with her...










The pic of Rico I ever saw...


----------



## Girl_Anachronism (May 29, 2009)

OMG! They are all so adorable! Makes me want a little girlfriend for my Elvis!

Right, as I'm new to forums I have NO CLUE how to bring my pictures up so I am sorry in advance if this doesn't work!

This is the first photo I ever saw of Elvis, and I just fell in love straight away. It looked like he was almost winking/glaring. And I just knew he was my puppy right there and then!









This one was taken about 20 minutes after he officially became mine on the journey home =D


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

9-10 pages of pictures, and I've yet to see one that
I don't want to take home.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's Willow. Not sure If I have any of Ivy. I will have to find one when we got her home.









Lori


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I didnt get Biggy as a Puppy but this is from his breeder (he was so chubby)









And kisses isnt a chi but i couldnt leave her out! (when she first came home, looking a bit sad and missing her Mummy)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

no first picture of dexter, we got him from a store. bf picked him out as he was all alone and all the way in the back of the cage behind the 2 other chis
here's one of the first pics we took when he took him to my bf's house first 








he still had the ribbon on him!
and this is when he was at my house, his first t-shirt


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is the first picture I ever saw of Chibi, he was 4 months old 











I didnt see a pic of Yoshi and just happened upon him (horrible breeder) but this is the first one of the first one's we ever took of him


----------



## BrittanyBchi (May 17, 2009)

these were the first few i saw of my chi. she was soo much cuter in person.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

This was on the breeder's website. Mia was "Sara"










I emailed her asking for more pictures of the girls, and these were the ones she sent of Mia.



















Shortly after she sent me this one, and I died a little 









The first time I saw Carl was in person, as my neighbor had the litter of puppies! I don't have pictures of him until I brought him home at 8 weeks old.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's my Daisy at 7 weeks:









And Lily who is not a Chi but still a beautiful pup at 11 weeks:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

So many beautiful babies!! I could fall in love with each and everyone of them!! 

I love everyone's pictures!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww.................All the photos of your chis are adorable.


----------

